# Log splitter Northstar vs Huske



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok guys I'm gonna buy a log splitter to split my heating wood as soon as I can and I'm seriously leaning towards the Northern Industrial Northstar 22 ton, because 22 ton is about all I need around here.
here's the thing the Northstar is $1399 and the Huskee is around $1000, and I want to get one here locally simply because if in vest that much money I want to see it BEFORE I buy it, and that's about my choices unless I do ebay or craigs list, 
here's a link to both
first the Huskee, its made by Speeco corp and has a 6.75 Briggs engine with no choke
Huskee® 22-Ton Log Splitter, CARB Compliant - Tractor Supply Online Store

And heres eth Northern one, it has a Hopnda GC 160 engine on it and Northern has a dept dedicated to fixing it if it has any problems here locally
link
Huskee® 22-Ton Log Splitter, CARB Compliant - Tractor Supply Online Store
Personally I'm leaning toward the Northern one cause it just looks better built and more rugged, but its 4300 more than the Huskee, What do yall think?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You linked to the Huskee twice 

Looks awful high up off the ground to me.

These are the ones I like you don't have to lift log up all day onto the splitter.
NorthStar Horizontal/Vertical Log Splitter — 22-Ton, 160cc Honda GC160 Engine | Log Splitters| Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Darn it thanks Wrench dunno what happened running TSF recommended apps while posting obviousley don't work too good on an old rig LOL

But yes that link YOU posted is the Northern one I'm looking at
BOTH go vrticle, but the Northstar looks better built I went to both places and looked at both of them, the Speeco ( Huskee) has the 6.75 HP Briggs, well, I've had nothing but problems with Briggs engines since 91.
The only plus I can find about the Huskee is it comes with hyd fluid and engine oil, other than that I am STILL leaning toward the Northstar, the one they have at my local Northern even comes with an engine guard on it to keep logs from hitting the engine and gas tank. the only thing I don't like about the Northstar is the Hyd cap is plastic, which is easily fixed with a metal plug


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is the cap a breather cap or a straight plug?

I'd take the Honda over the Briggs engine also, but see if you can find more out about the hyd pumps, like are they aluminum, Iron or Aluminum end caps with iron centers(the iron ones are rare more expensive but last longer), the steel frame you know what to look for something solid and weldable.............same for the hyd cylinder.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Look up CARB Compliant. See what you think.

Nothing wrong older B&S engines. Newer ones are made in China. I think most all small engines come from China anymore.

BG


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Just wait a couple more years when Cali will require a Catalytic Converter to be compliant it'll probably turn a 7hp motor into a 3.5hp motor..............................


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wrench97 said:


> Is the cap a breather cap or a straight plug?
> 
> I'd take the Honda over the Briggs engine also, but see if you can find more out about the hyd pumps, like are they aluminum, Iron or Aluminum end caps with iron centers(the iron ones are rare more expensive but last longer), the steel frame you know what to look for something solid and weldable.............same for the hyd cylinder.


The cap is onl a cap to plug a hole where the hyd fluid goes in at, other than that its a sealed system, teh plastic cap screw's on and has a dipstick at the end of it, nobody can tell me I cant weld a piece or flat fire on a square head plug and make teh same thing 



Basementgeek said:


> Look up CARB Compliant. See what you think.
> 
> Nothing wrong older B&S engines. Newer ones are made in China. I think most all small engines come from China anymore.
> 
> BG


Carb Compliant means I'm glad I don't live in cali



Wrench97 said:


> Just wait a couple more years when Cali will require a Catalytic Converter to be compliant it'll probably turn a 7hp motor into a 3.5hp motor..............................


then the govt will see it and were all through

But in the mean time I'll take the Northstar simply because Honda engines are made in Japan, at least the one in the showroom is anyway, and all the modern Honda engines I see here in Va don't have to be carb compliant because they already meet emissions requirements


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't know about splitters, but we've never had good luck with Northstar generators. Their splitters may be fine, just thought I'd throw my two cents in. (Can't spare too much:lol.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

what goes wrong with them the engine or the generator part?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I honestly can't remember. I think it was the generator, but I'm not going to swear to that. I believe they use Honda engines, which are usually awesome.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope it was cause I'm set on getting the Northstar 22 ton, I've read all reviews online and spoke with people who have had them for both a short time, and a long time and I have heard nothing bad yet, one guy I spoke with is a coworker who sells wood in the winter to people for $150 a cord, mixed hardwood or straight oak, and he splits roughly 120 -200 cords a year and his Northstar hasn't quit in 5 years. Yall think I need to do more research or just get the North star LOL.

I went by Northern again and looked at this years model, and it has an engine guard built in that almost completely covers the engine when the splitter is in the horizontal position, the rep I talked to said that if I replace the plastic cap with a metal one it won't void the warranty and that I can install a Hyd fluid filter, and that will only lengthen my time between hyd system repairs


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

And Hyd oil changes, use hyd oil not atf.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I think I would go with the Northstar.:lol:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wrench97 said:


> And Hyd oil changes, use hyd oil not atf.


I've known people in my life that actually have to be told that or else they would use atf, then wonder why the hyd cylinder seals leak and the ram doesn't move LMAO



Flight Sim Guy said:


> I think I would go with the Northstar.:lol:


Uh huh, looking at them in pictures is one thing, but actually seeing them live is another, I DID find a plug on the Briggs engine that looks like an oil plug, BUT to access it requires cutting a real big opening in the mounting plate, removing the motor, or flipping the log splitter over to change the oil, which tells me the Northstar IS built better


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I've never even heard of Huskee.:ermm:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Drain plug is on the bottom of a B&S vertical engine. Just a modified lawn mower engine.

BG


----------

